# making an order to pick up at boots store in airport!!



## claireyfairy

HI

Can anyone help? I have heard you can order your formula and collect it in the departures lounge after security checks in the airport thus saving tasting at security.

How do you go about this? Do you have to be able to fit purchases into hand luggage?

Thanks in advance for advice!


----------



## ellie27

I guess its just like buying bottles of booze in duty free and carrying them on in the carrier bag like lots of folk do?? :flower:


----------



## Emma1980

depends on your airport but the manchester one is this



> If you need ready to drink infant milk for your baby for your holiday, you can pre-order it before you
> travel and collect it from Boots after the security check in.
> All you have to do is call the Boots shop in the terminal you are flying from, let us know the type and
> quantity of milk you require and when you are flying, and leave the rest to us.
> Terminal 1 - 0161 437 9921
> Terminal 2 - 0161 436 8640
> Terminal 3 - 0161 437 4154
> Please order minimum of 7 days before you are traveling.

you dont need to put it in your baggage, it will be in a bag like your duty free is x


----------



## JenStar1976

Just copied this paragraph from the Net:

"The third option is that Boots, in the airside shopping area of any BAA airport, should stock plenty of formula. Just to be on the safe side you could ring ahead to the store to ask them to keep a supply for you. Ring this number: 0845 070 8090 and customer care will give you the number of the store in question."


----------



## claireyfairy

So I could buy two big tubs of formla there too-save trying to fit it in suitcases? (aslong as Ihave checked store have it/order it to collect)

We are only going to Lanzorate but not sure if they sell the comfort formula there!!


----------



## JenStar1976

claireyfairy said:


> So I could buy two big tubs of formla there too-save trying to fit it in suitcases? (aslong as Ihave checked store have it/order it to collect)
> 
> We are only going to Lanzorate but not sure if they sell the comfort formula there!!

Yep, as others have said, you'd just have to carry it as handluggage with all your booze and perfume too! x


----------



## history_girls

Do they allow you to have it as an extra bag or does it have to fit in your hand luggage bag? 

if not this is brilliant!!


----------



## babybel

Afraid it gets delivered to the boots before security and so must fit in hand luggage, we have just got back from Turkey and tried this but didnt work :-( Also boots at Gatwick dont sell comfort formula so we ended up just taking it in suitcase.


----------



## loopy_lou

oh well i never you learn something new every day :)
I did not know about boots having prepared milk airside :)


----------



## babybel

loopy_lou said:


> oh well i never you learn something new every day :)
> I did not know about boots having prepared milk airside :)

Yip they stock most run of the mill milks but not comfort or soya, you can call them and reserve it too which is handy as means much less room in suitcase. We managed ok though but suitcases were heavy!


----------



## sweetlullaby

babybel said:


> Afraid it gets delivered to the boots before security and so must fit in hand luggage, we have just got back from Turkey and tried this but didnt work :-( Also boots at Gatwick dont sell comfort formula so we ended up just taking it in suitcase.

Ohhhh your just back from turkey!! Any tips/advice/ what do they sell etc for babies? Im going in 3 and a half weeks and am not prepared whatsoever for formula etc! What kind of water did you use over there? How did you make up bottles? did they not go curdled in the heat (people keep telling me any day trips bottles will go curdled even in insulated bags!)


----------



## Tsia

this is such a good idea!!!! 

Just to note.. EVERYTHING REGARDING BABY STUFF IN LANZAROTE IS SOOOOO EXPENSIVE. 
Nappys.. 3 times as much.. and the only formula I could see some resemblence to UK versions was Aptimil under a different name begining with M.. like Multipla or something and the price???? >>>>>> *30 euros a tub!! * (my mum lives in lanzarote and I wish I knew boots did this when I went in november!)


----------



## babybel

sweetlullaby said:


> babybel said:
> 
> 
> Afraid it gets delivered to the boots before security and so must fit in hand luggage, we have just got back from Turkey and tried this but didnt work :-( Also boots at Gatwick dont sell comfort formula so we ended up just taking it in suitcase.
> 
> Ohhhh your just back from turkey!! Any tips/advice/ what do they sell etc for babies? Im going in 3 and a half weeks and am not prepared whatsoever for formula etc! What kind of water did you use over there? How did you make up bottles? did they not go curdled in the heat (people keep telling me any day trips bottles will go curdled even in insulated bags!)Click to expand...

Hi,

We had a fab time, the turkish love babies, couldnt walk for more than one minute without getting stopped lol.
We used damla water and nestle water and just cold water steriliser bags, we were staying in hilton so had kettle in room, was all dandy. Bottles didnt curdle at all, but I took the powder dispensers and just prepared water in morning and took that and added milk as needed, worked just fine and baby had bottles as they came as was hot. 
Didnt see any familiar formula but sell cow and gate food, and hipp baby foods. Nappy wise - prima are pampers and were about £2 for 11, also have their own branded nappies called pedo (wierd ol name lol), these were about £2 for 26 and were absolutley fine, didnt leak at all but are quite plasticky! Wipes I took with me but they had plenty on offer and ones with a white packet with a pic of a baby sitting on a cloud were nicest on babies bum, think they were there version of sensitive. 

Take a mossie net for buggy and cot as mossies everywhere and my 6 year old got bitten lots, also if you are in a hotel room that has aircon then take sleepsuits as I only took 2 and had to keep switiching them as otherwise she got cold in her little rompers, also used a one tog sleeping bag and she was nice and cosy. hmmmm cant think of much else but feel free to ask any specifics. Have a fab time, it was beautiful out there

xx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Awww thanks so much hun! Oh I never thought of a mossie net I have the repellent stuff and can be used on babies over 6 months but might have to invest in a net as well!

I keep hearing the turkish love babies I was pregnant lst year when I went and they were all trying to touch my bump and talk to it lol 

Oh good tip for the sleepsuits and sleeping bag! We have air conditioning in hotel room and last year I ended up wearing quite heavy pj's at night!

Think im gonna bring nappies and formula and wipes with me and some food so that there's room for stuff i buy out there when we come home lol 

How did you prepare the bottles just boil the bottled water in kettle and then add formula as needed when out and about? 

Where did you change LO? :blush: I just keep picturing me changing him in his buggy flashing his wee bits off to everyone lol 

Sorry for all the questions! What did your LO wear during the day? Just a vest with suncream and a parasol and hat type thing? Or shorts and t-shirts? 

Im paranoid he'll get burnt!


----------



## babybel

sweetlullaby said:


> Awww thanks so much hun! Oh I never thought of a mossie net I have the repellent stuff and can be used on babies over 6 months but might have to invest in a net as well!
> 
> I keep hearing the turkish love babies I was pregnant lst year when I went and they were all trying to touch my bump and talk to it lol
> 
> Oh good tip for the sleepsuits and sleeping bag! We have air conditioning in hotel room and last year I ended up wearing quite heavy pj's at night!
> 
> Think im gonna bring nappies and formula and wipes with me and some food so that there's room for stuff i buy out there when we come home lol
> 
> How did you prepare the bottles just boil the bottled water in kettle and then add formula as needed when out and about?
> 
> Where did you change LO? :blush: I just keep picturing me changing him in his buggy flashing his wee bits off to everyone lol
> 
> Sorry for all the questions! What did your LO wear during the day? Just a vest with suncream and a parasol and hat type thing? Or shorts and t-shirts?
> 
> Im paranoid he'll get burnt!

LO didnt even get a hint of sun on her lol, she wore dresses or leggings and tshirts or rompers during day with suncream and parasol, also took a muslin out every day which draped across buggy when she slept which kept direct sun off her. Also when in pool had one of the uv sunsuits so she was fully covered. I changed her on my sunlounger or in buggy just facing opposite way lol, flashed her bits all over dalaman lol but hotel had no babychange. 

Made up formula as needed, boiled the bottles water in kettle and poured into bottles which then took out with me and added the milk from the dispenser as needed. She drank it as it was as it was hot and in fact now we are home is still having it that way. The cold steriliser bags were fab, but remember to rinse them with boiled bottled water, can be bit of a pain. LOs nappies were slightly more runny but all in all coped well with change of water. 

On the plane her ears hurt on landing but she was fine on way home as had a bottle and was half asleep. try and get an aisle seat so you can get up and down easily  

Happy to help 

x


----------



## sweetlullaby

Thanks hun you've been a great help! :flower: Can't wait to go! lol we're doing night flight out so hopefully he'll sleep the whole time and afternoon flight back where he'll be due lunch and tea on the plane :wacko: Hoping they allow you to bring baby jars or food on the plane!


----------



## Hiding

Hi - I read this post the other day and decided it was a fab idea :) 

I called Boots as we fly next week, and LO takes C&G Comfort, which I am sure wont be readily available in Portugal. Although helpful, I was left a bit confused by Customer Services. Apparently it can be ordered, but only for collection 'land side' as opposed to 'air side'. This means it would still need to be checked on, so I'd have to put it in my case as presumably it is too high a quantity to be carried on? So.....whats the point in ordering it? I might as well buy it here and pack it, right??

I really want to be able to do it, and it makes so much sense - do you think the man I spoke to was just confused about the procedure? :shrug:


----------



## New2Bumps

I understood it that they all do the ready to drink milk, so that you can buy it airside if baby needs a bottle for the plane. I'd just pack formula.


----------



## Princess Leah

I'm travelling to Spain next month and have been worrying about this! We are planning to take ready made formula just for ease really. We are travelling from East Midlands Airport and you order the ready made milk and have it delivered to Boots which is after the security checks so you can take it on the plane in a bag or add it to your hand luggage. It's a whole new ball game travelling with a baby hey?!


----------



## littleone2010

Hi Ladies what a really helpful thread Ive read all the posts and dont want to hi-jack but I have some questions and dont know who to ask!
Im going to cyprus in august/september LO will be just over 4 months old My family are from there so Im sure they will sort some stuff out for me but one of the weeks we will be staying in a hotel and theres a few things I was wondering if you could help me with!

- What should I take for baby to sleep in? (should she sleep in the pram if it fully reclines? sleep in bed with us?) We were going to take a light weight stroller for taking her around and a sling for the airport and when we go around for walks also taking her carseat as we will be hiring a car

- Sounds silly but what do you do around the pool/beach? Do you keep her in the stroller and make sure she is under cover ect? Can she go in the pool??

-At night when you are eating out or meals in general in a restaurant- what do you do? Take her in stroller again and let her sit in there?

I know these might sound silly but I have not really been around children let alone go on holiday with them!!

ANY advice would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks in advance xxxx


----------



## Hiding

Princess Leah said:


> I'm travelling to Spain next month and have been worrying about this! We are planning to take ready made formula just for ease really. We are travelling from East Midlands Airport and you order the ready made milk and have it delivered to Boots which is after the security checks so you can take it on the plane in a bag or add it to your hand luggage. It's a whole new ball game travelling with a baby hey?!

See that makes sense, to collect it airside! I wonder is it different for some reason at Gatwick? Do you know if it applies to boxes of powder? I mean, to pack it is nearly 1kg of an already small luggage allowance, so if I can collect it and carry it on, that'd be better!

Yep, whole new ball game! I'm trying to pack for LO already!!


----------



## Princess Leah

I'm not sure. The only Boots they have is airside so I don't see why not. If u look at east midlands airport website there is a phone number x


----------



## SJR

The Boots buy and collect service is awful. They admitted it themselves!


----------



## Hiding

I'm going to call the airside Boots tomorrow so will update if I get a chance. Will probably just pack my own box to be on the safe side now!!! :dohh: But I still think it'd be a really good idea, and I'm sure most parents would be happy with such a service.


----------



## Princess Leah

SJR said:


> The Boots buy and collect service is awful. They admitted it themselves!


Just wondered why you think that? Have you had a bad experience, if so which airport? 

Thanks x


----------



## babybel

tanay said:


> Hi Ladies what a really helpful thread Ive read all the posts and dont want to hi-jack but I have some questions and dont know who to ask!
> Im going to cyprus in august/september LO will be just over 4 months old My family are from there so Im sure they will sort some stuff out for me but one of the weeks we will be staying in a hotel and theres a few things I was wondering if you could help me with!
> 
> - What should I take for baby to sleep in? (should she sleep in the pram if it fully reclines? sleep in bed with us?) We were going to take a light weight stroller for taking her around and a sling for the airport and when we go around for walks also taking her carseat as we will be hiring a car
> 
> - Sounds silly but what do you do around the pool/beach? Do you keep her in the stroller and make sure she is under cover ect? Can she go in the pool??
> 
> -At night when you are eating out or meals in general in a restaurant- what do you do? Take her in stroller again and let her sit in there?
> 
> I know these might sound silly but I have not really been around children let alone go on holiday with them!!
> 
> ANY advice would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks in advance xxxx

Hi,

We took a pop up moses basket for our little one to sleep in, hotel also provided a travel cot for us though.

We took the stroller to the pool and she slept/laid in that and we took her in pool for short amount of time each day, made sure there was a bottle waiting as she come out and she had that and then slept.

Also took the stroller out at night and parked it at the table alongside us and when she was happy in there we left her and if she was getting a bit antsy we jsut popped her on our laps.

Regarding milk, if the airport has a before security boots then the milk gets delivered there, in which case you may as well pack it as otherwise it has to fit in handluggage. Fab if it only has a past security one as then it wont be in your luggage allowance at all  

xx


----------

